# Alternative Models for VC



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I know I haven't been on Heresy in a while, but I need some advice on using alternate models, so here I am. The whole army in question is made of non-GW minis, so don't point out that this would be frowned upon in-store. It's for a FLGS that won't mind.

I've recently started a circus-themed VC army (clown ghouls, ringmaster vampires, that sort of thing) and I wanted to know what people though I could use a giant marionette for. I picked one up at an art store in Toronto; it looks something like this:










Now, I'll be making this into a possessed puppet-thing anyhow, but I would like a chance to field it with my undead circus. In game, it's about the same size as a varghulf, just less hunched over. What could this guy represent? If I gave him bat wings to justify flight, could I argue he's a counts-as varghulf? Or is there something else I'm missing he'd work better as? Anyhow, let me know what you all think, and I'll post up something in the modelling section once I get to work on him.

Continuing to wrack everyone's brains, what would be the carnival equivalent for the following VC units?
-Fellbats
-Spirithost
-Black Knights
-Cairn Wraiths

According to my developing fluff, the carnival travels around and gets invited into cities to perform. During the show, the vampire lord calls his more obviously undead minions (skeletons & grave guard) to attack the city, as the performers reveal themselves to be ghouls. Everybody dies, a bunch of peasants are turned into zombies, and the carnival moves on. As of now:

Ghouls = undead clowns

Vampires = ringmasters, animal tamers, other odd jobs

Zombies = audience of last show (zombies with some female and children thrown in, some holding snacks or carnival toys)

Corpse Carts = Hayride carts

tl;dr --> Any ideas what a giant puppet could count as on the VC list? Or how to make circus versions of fellbats, spirit host, cairn wraiths and black knights?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I like your idea....

I would expand it however to make it all things theatre rather than just circus... so you could expand your theme.

The hayride idea is great... but I would be going Carnival type theme over the top for corpse carts... like the sideshow freaks alley. Bearded Lady... Strong Man.... etc. You could then easily theme these.

The idea for the marionette is an interesting one. Zombie Dragon comes to mind quickly as a thing... to base it off. But you could also use it depending on size as a giant unit filler in the middle of a huge horde of zombies or something.

Other ideas to look at would be Victorian Steampunk style top hat figures for your ring master etc and animals like lions cages etc with dire wolves. 

Evil Clowns are a must too and I think you have that well done with ghouls.

Perhaps... for Wraiths u make them the side show stuff...
Black Knights make the horses zombie white style... as show horses. with some plumes etc?
As for the other stuff.... unsure but keep the imagination working and I am sure you will get some decent stuff done!

Good luck and post your work as you do it.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

This sounds like it could be exciting. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the support, guys & gals. 

It's not yet started enough to be going one way or the other. I think it's evolving more into a theatrical deal, rather than exclusively the circus, but time will tell. The working name is Cirque Morte, and I'm too lazy to redo my battle banner, so I'll probably keep the name if nothing else. But I want it to be more open-theatre if only to use this model:










Thanks! I like the hayride idea, too. I don't think I'm going to make the corpse carts my freak alley... that might go to the blood knights. I like all my vampires to be unique, and that seems a good a way as any to add some individuality to that unit.

Zombie Dragon would work, I could mount a Vamp on his back easily enough. But it's a bit too tall to be a zombie filler. It's 4.5" tall, so that would screw up line of sight something fierce.

I'm using circus bears, ponies, and lions & such for my dire wolves, as well as my carousel if it ever gets finished. 

Hmm... wraiths as ghosts of freaks? that could work well, actually.

That should work for the Black Knights. I have enough feather plumes to do the horses up pretty. 

All I've done for now if some ghouls, zombies, and a few vamps, but I'll post 'em up once I have a decent camera. 

Thanks for the advice. :biggrin:


----------

